# which do you like better? Blue or Green?



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

making these simple cards to give to local neighbors and friends..which color do you like best


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Blue


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm no help. I like them both.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Green, although I like both. Do you have red crystals you can attach?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Great card, Sue !!! I prefer the blue one. Where did you get that stamp ?? I LOVE it !!!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Green.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Although the green is perfect for the holiday....I prefer blue.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the blue one.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Great cards in both colors.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

What a decision you have to make. Both colors look great. Green only because it's Christmas, but that blue is stunning.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

thomsonact said:


> Blue


Yup, blue


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Blue, but they are both wonderful


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

I would go for GREEN - it's more outdoorsy, where a snowman would be. Winifred.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

That's not fair! I like them both. :sm02: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i like them both....can i have 1 of each???? blue makes it magical...green outdoorsy...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Blue


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Not much help here. I think they both look great. I guess the green stands out more to me though.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Green for me.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Great card, Sue !!! I prefer the blue one. Where did you get that stamp ?? I LOVE it !!!


 I got the stamp set and several others all brand-new at a yard sale last year for $.25 per set .. I took them out of the packages and put them in DVD cases so I do not know what the brand was at this time


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Do both ! They are great cards. ????????


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I like both though thinking green for the holiday. I bet black would even look good maybe a touch of red or gold glitter


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Both, but I would choose green.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Both.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

why not make both?!! Then, not everyone would receive the same color--also, red would be lovely. Whatever you decide--your friends/family will appreciate your handcrafted cards. I don't even like to send cards--which would be store bought!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Gaildh said:


> I like both though thinking green for the holiday. I bet black would even look good maybe a touch of red or gold glitter


Oh that might be striking..hmmmmm


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> why not make both?!! Then, not everyone would receive the same color--also, red would be lovely. Whatever you decide--your friends/family will appreciate your handcrafted cards. I don't even like to send cards--which would be store bought!


I di just do 6 red ones and I think I like them to ...will just mix 'em up


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Blue. Really cute stamp.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Blue!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Tapraol said:


> Blue. Really cute stamp.


thanks i hit the jackpot when I found many nice stamp sets at a yardsale for $.25 a set...all new ones


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Both are lovely, but think that I prefer the green for this holiday!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I associate the blue and white with Chanukah (sp?). So I would use that for your Jewish friends. If you make them in green, all is covered. They're really very cute.


----------



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

I like the blue one


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Blue


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm no help as I like both of them.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Blue


----------



## pbjones80 (Apr 18, 2014)

Love the blue.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Blue is always my favorite color, but from the pictures, I like the green better. Boy, that's a first for me.


----------



## nelliewright (Sep 26, 2016)

They are both beautiful. Great job!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

nelliewright said:


> They are both beautiful. Great job!!!


thanks and thanks to all for their opinions...I decided to make green blue and red and just mix them up


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a very cute card. Any color would suit the purpose.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> That's a very cute card. Any color would suit the purpose.


true even gotten xmas cards done in pink and they are neat..makes it fun


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Love the green!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Nana of 6 said:


> I'm no help. I like them both.


Me too.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

rujam said:


> Me too.


well thanks..very very simple design but often that is the best..and for making like 20-24 of them now I want simple but nice lol


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Pollard said:


> I would go for GREEN - it's more outdoorsy, where a snowman would be. Winifred.


I agree with this.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not going to be helpful with this. I like both.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the blue to.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Blue


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Justme said:


> Blue


So many have said blue so I am making another half dozen or so..hope I can sell some too


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

BOTH -they are lovely


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Both are great, but green is my favourite.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> making these simple cards to give to local neighbors and friends..which color do you like best


I say green because it stands out brighter than the blue.
Marly


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Definitely blue. Blue makes you think of cold whereas green makes you think of warm green grass.


----------



## .BBohlman (May 12, 2016)

Blue. It is my favorite color.


----------



## NKC55 (Oct 16, 2016)

I like my favorite color blue but prefer the green with 'Merry Christmas' on the card for Christmas. ???????? Nice job! ????


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Blue.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Blue!


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Love the green


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Love the green


----------



## Sully (Oct 27, 2011)

Like most of the other replies I like both. if I had to choose it would be a coin to. LOL


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

Blue, seems more like winter colors.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Green


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Green


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

The cards are great though the lighting is poor, green is more vibrant than the blue.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Both are very nice but I like the blue.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Nana of 6 said:


> I'm no help. I like them both.


Me too. Aloha... Bev


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

They are both great.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

blue.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Blue


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm no help, I like them both. ;D


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Green first, a blue a very very close second.


----------



## kiqi (Nov 16, 2016)

Blue is usually consider a "cold" color, so I would like a blue "Frosty Snowman".


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Green


----------



## nwfl rose (Jun 10, 2011)

I like the green, more Christmasie!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Definitely the blue. I like non traditional colours for Christmas... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Both look awesome


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Green is best in my opinion but most men prefer blue. Actually they are so pretty that I think any color would work except yellow, brown, and black. I think pink would be stunning for a female recipient.


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

Definitely blue!


----------



## Kcee47 (Nov 25, 2016)

Blue. Good job.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Definitely blue


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

Blue


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

sandyridge said:


> Green is best in my opinion but most men prefer blue. Actually they are so pretty that I think any color would work except yellow, brown, and black. I think pink would be stunning for a female recipient.


What do you think of the pink? Made this for my granddaughters


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

GREEN GREEN GREEN. I am not a fan of blue at Christmas time.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

just4brown said:


> GREEN GREEN GREEN. I am not a fan of blue at Christmas time.


It is fun to see all these opinions...thanks


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

You always come up with new ideas for wonderful cards . I prefer the blue one , but they are both lovely .


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Helma said:


> You always come up with new ideas for wonderful cards . I prefer the blue one , but they are both lovely .


Oh thank you so much..this is a fun hobby....


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Now you are experimenting with colours ..... Could you please do a purple one ..... My favourite colour and I bet half the other KPers like purple too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> What do you think of the pink? Made this for my granddaughters


Love the girlie pink, great choice for grand daughters.

Orange for boys perhaps ⛄


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

blue


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> Now you are experimenting with colours ..... Could you please do a purple one ..... My favourite colour and I bet half the other KPers like purple too. Thanks in advance.


Well I could try that if I get time...busy now filling orders..


----------

